# Mexican Armed Forces



## Santini (12 Nov 2012)

Greetings,

I know that my recent (all) my post have had something to do with the Mexican Military; as this is a Canadian Military forum I can understand how this could be taken the wrong way. By "living" most of my life in the Mexican Military it is the only military I truly know. I have slowly learned about Canadian Military customs and the lifestyle within the forces. One thing I have noticed is that here in Canada, the military seems to (for the most part) remain out of public sight, I could try to imagine the reasoning behind that; but I believe that it makes it more difficult for the public to get to know its "soldiers" and the important role they play in Canada (Humanitarian missions, SAR, etc..). I read in previous posts about reservist (and even cadets) being harassed while wearing their uniform in public transportation; these groups of people(anti-military) sometimes do not see the bigger picture; when they see someone wearing a uniform they automatically label the soldier. I would say that part of this problem is "public ignorance" as many of us are not exposed to the Canadian Military and for the most part the only thing that we know is what gets reported in the media. Teams like the Skyhawks and Snowbirds are used as tools to assist in this "meet your military" role but sometimes that is not enough ( and yet there are people who wish to disband such demo units, seriously?) I get that we are not a military driven nation but I do believe that the military should be more recognized... 
There is so much to say in that subject but let's leave that for other time/topic.

Why did I shared these lines? Let's say that it is a disclaimer to this topic. I am not sure how much do you know about the Mexican Military but I can imagine that there are a lot of stereotypes out there... I still get asked/hear "ignorant" commentaries/questions about Mexico. In this topic my intention is to share with you what the Mexican Military really is (or at least from personal experience)... I will try to cover anything I can think of and it will take time but having grown in a family who devoted their lives to the public service I think it could be of interest to some of you. 

A little bit about of my family

My paternal great grandfather was a Doctor in the military, he was a graduate from the "Military Medic School" (Escuela Medico Militar, is the school that makes the doctors in the military) after having served a full military career, he retired as a Brigadier General.

My maternal great grandfather was a Cavalry officer, he was a graduate from the "Heroic Military College" ( Heroico Colegio Militar, is the school where most Army officers graduate from and its ahs different branches within) as a young Captain, he fought along historic characters near the end of the "Mexican Revolution".

My paternal Grandfather was a Military Aviator graduating from the "Air College - Military Aviation School" (All Officers from the Air Force graduate from here) during most of his career he served in the "Presidential Higher State" ( Estado Mayor Presidencial the  EMP is a separate branch of the military that looks after the President and his Family as well as other heads of state, it is considered the "elite" of the military as only selected officers from all three branches are "commissioned" here; it is sort of like a secret service). 

Of my grandfather's children:

His oldest son, after graduating from law school he became a "Military Justice" officer where he became a Major and eventually became a graduate of the "Defense College" ( Masters, PHDs in military arts; its graduates become "Mixtli knights" from the Aztec Tiger Knights ) He also graduated from the FBI academy.

My father also graduated form the Air College as a Military Aviator, besides obtaining valuable experience in the squadrons of the AF some of his "commissions" were in the EMP,  "assistant" ( go to guy) of the Chief of the Air Force, pilot of the Secretary of Defense amongst other interesting things.

One of his daughters graduated from the "Military Odontology School" and lives a quiet life as a Military Dentist.

His youngest son Graduated from the "Heroic Naval Military School" ( Heroica Escuela Naval Militar, all navy officers graduate from here. Soon I will explain what gives a school the "Heroic" title) he attended the "Naval Centre of Superior Studies" (Navy's version of the "Defense College" ; its graduates are known as "Tlatoanis"  which is the Aztec title for a higher government ruler ) funny enough his entire career was far from the sea and mostly in the public service areas.

As you can imagine I am very proud of the achievements and experiences of my family through the armed forces. 

As it has been some time since they left  the armed forces none of the information I will share here can be considered "sensitive"    

I always find very interesting when people ask if we really have a military? I have heard all kinds of jokes about our military and our country, and I find sometimes its mostly "ignorance" speaking. Yes we are currently experiencing extreme times consumed by a civil war but the men and women that wear the uniforms are to be considered heroes...(just like in any other country when the causes are right)

Mexico's military is not meant to be an international fighting force. It is more like a self-defense force. *The Mexican Constitution clearly states that "Mexico should not take war beyond its borders"* hence the reason why Mexico does not necessarily need having fourth generation fighters or heavy tanks. This has affected a lot of "interests" from other governments and political battles have been fought over that (can anyone remember when Mexico voted NO for the US attacks on Iraq; it cost Mexico its share of headaches).

There is a lot to cover...

But for now jollyjacktar' "Russian soldiers don historic dress for 1941 parade rememberance" reminded me of this ceremony:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kLK6bycwN8

It is the ceremony of the "165th anniversary of the Battle of Chapultepec" (At the time the Chapultepec Castle was the Military College but after the battle it gained the Heroic title) in September 12 and 13 of 1847 approximately 200 cadets fought thousands of US invading troops. Only five cadets and one officer were killed as the rest were taken prisoners, but those cadets are remembered each year in this ceremony. Some time in teh near future, I will share the story behind the famous "Chapultepec Castle". In this video ( I don't expect anyone to watch it complete) you will see 500 years of Mexican Military history. Each year the ceremony is acted and organized by cadets and officers of all the "Military Schools" that  make up the "University of the Army and Air Force" (UDEFA). Public is invited to watch the ceremony which lasts a couple hours. I find it very entertaining as a lot of effort is put in it. Watch and see for yourself.  

I hope this topic becomes informative.

Cheers,


----------



## Santini (13 Nov 2012)

The Mexican Armed Forces are composed of two main Secretariats: The Secretariat of the Defense-SEDENA (Army and Air Force) and the Secretariat of the Navy-ARMADA de Mexico. There is also a third component that is independent of these two and although it is supposed to be on the same level as the previous two it is considered to have more "power"; the "Presidential Higher State" (EMP) is the branch of the military in charged of dealing with heads of state and presidential logistics; it can be compare it to a "Praetorian" branch of the military.

Unfortunately the Air force has not become a Secretariat due to all the interest ($$) that come from having the Air force under control of the army.(Most of the budget designated to the armed forces is for the AF) so the AF realistically is something like the Army Air Corps... :facepalm:


The Mexican Army



-The Mexican Army has an approximate of 200,000 elements in all of its different branches plus an approximate of 1.5 million non-quartered elements (conscripts from mandatory military service at age 18). 

-The Mexican Republic its divided into 12 military regions and subsequently into 46 Military zones (At least one for everyone of the 31 states).

-Its military ranks are divided into:

"Soldier"

Soldier

Soldier 1st class

"Clases"

Corporal (one stripe)

2nd Sargent (two tripes)

1st Sargent  (three stripes)

"Officers" (Only after graduating from a military school)

Sub-Lieutenant  ( one bar)

Lieutenant (two bars)

2nd Captain (three bars, being the middle one shorter) 

1st Captain (three bars, being all the same size)

"Chiefs"

Major (one star)

Lt. Colonel (two stars)

Colonel (three stars)

"Generals"

Brigadier General (Eagle plus one star)

Brigade General (Eagle plus two stars)

Division General (Eagle plus three stars)

General Secretary of the Defense  (Eagle plus four stars)


Well that's it for right now.. 


Hoisting of the Mexican Flag ( that is one big flag!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig68ChEydg4&feature=related


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Nov 2012)

good reading Santini; thanks for the info; much appreciated


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Nov 2012)

Interesting stuff! Mexico is the "neighbour of our neighbour" so its kind of interesting to hear the first hand accounts.


----------



## Santini (22 Dec 2012)

Thank you for the replies and messages...

Although it has been some time since my last post, here I am...Today I feel like writing a little bit about admission into the armed forces.

For the most part there are only two ways to join the military: As a soldier (classes) or as a officer (90% graduate from a military school).

The minimum basic requirements for regular soldiers are: 

-Mexican citizenship (Only)
-18 years of age and a maximum of 30 (except military schools in which 16 years is the minimum)
-Single and with no children (no common law)
-Minimum having completed secondary school education (for the elder, high school)
-Minimum height of 1.65 m (males) 1.55 m (females)  
-Military service card, IDs, no criminal record, etc...

A regular individual talks to the recruiters at the unit they wish to join (XX Military Zone, Regiment, etc.) and well the process starts. You can apply any time thorough the year.

For military schools, which are the Officer "making" schools (Engineers, Medics, Dentists, Transmissions[communications], Air Force Academy[pilots, mechanics, air controllers etc]  Military College[army trades], Nurses, Health personnel, etc)

The maximum age requirements vary for each school; as an example you can join the Military School of Engineers when you are 22 (That is the max age if I remember correctly) but not the Air College if you are 22 (20 Max), it all varies the duration of your studies and what rank you graduate with ( Pilot- Sub LT [four years], Medic - Major[six years], Engineer -Capt[five] etc..)

The citizenship requirement changes for the Air College (pilots) as it is the only school were you and your parents must be Mexican by birth. (and the height requirement changes too).

You can't be married or with children.

No tattoos

Previous drugs consumption... Etc 

The general joke is that "only the best youths of Mexico are accepted "as if you are to look at the admission guidelines it seems like they are only looking for astronauts.  

You  can only apply to these schools once a year...(99% of the time the competition is held during the summer as most people join strait out of high school) the guidelines are posted around march (gives you time to study) and the actual application process starts in June(but some years it may be different). Through the summer you will be tested, and you will not move on unless you are successful in the previous test. An example of what the admission process is like would be:

-Document reception from June 01 to July 01. There are reception stations in the different military bases across the country ( God forbids you show up with your documents incomplete/filled out incorrectly; you will hear about it)

-Basic Medical Examination and Physical test would go from June 08 to July  08 (they are usually booked together and you usually show up form 0600 to 1400 with like 200 people. These are completed in the city where you first applied)  

The medical portion covers a "basic" of everything ( they even check for cavities, which you will have to get "fixed" before continuing with the process) and it is very picky on who they select (no flat feet, standard sight, etc). If successful on your application you will be asked to submit specific test before showing up at your school( blood work, x-rays, etc). 

The physical portion includes(Everything gives you points, so obviously faster is better); : 2.8 km run (12 min max.), 100 m race (Must completed in less than 22 seconds-You want to complete in 10 secs as it gives you the most points), balance, push up, sit ups, chin ups, longitude jump, you must be able to swim 50 m unassisted, you must jump from a 10 m platform into a pool (you would be surprised the amount of people who don't jump and not jumping ends your process) among others ( you are there aaaaaall day). 

You are told right there on the spot if you move on. 

-After all the physical and medical evaluations are completed (lets say July 9th) from July 15th to the 25th the first aptitude/psychological evaluations take place. Again you are scheduled at 0600 and with others (still a lot of applicants) you will be there all day( you start bonding from day one as it is a very different world from what a regular kid is accustomed to). You are treated like a soldier from day one (everything moves in files, no talking, you run everywhere, etc.) These tests are really tedious (as you can all imagine). These are completed in the Military College(HCM) in Mexico city (The feeling that you get the first time you walk through the gates.. The first thing you see is a sign that reads" You are entering the Temple of Honor"  and because everything in the HCM represents something {the buildings are shaped to resemble Aztec gods, eagles, etc} it is quite the experience {its hard not to feel goosebumps}). 

- If you are successful you move on to the step that most people find nerve wrecking (lets say July 26th to July 29th)... The "academic" evaluations! 

They are nerve wrecking because here you will obtain a score depending on it, you can tell if you are "in" or "not" (depending on how many spots there are available for the school you are applying; because it only happens once a year you compete against thousands of applicants; basically all the high school graduates [17-22] and remember Mexico has 35 million citizens) The evaluations include: Spanish (semantics/grammar) History( national/universal), Math , Geography, English, Physics, Chemistry (only biology fields). The bibliography of the books is posted and all the relevant chapters (ALL THE BOOK!!! LOL). The actual exam is only be 100 questions long and they can ask anything!!( Its challenging  because if you decided to skip a paragraph of the French Revolution chances are that is what could be asked)  

After the test you are lined up with the rest of the applicants and role call starts!! (based on score you will take a spot). After everyone has a spot ( if the air college is taking 40 applicants 100 will remain{reserves as people will drop out} and the rest will go home, if the the HCM will take 100 applicants 250 will remain and so on..).

The second psychological evaluation takes place right there and moments after; this is the end of the road for most schools (except for Pilots who will get a second medical evaluation a few days later) This is the moment were those that are not "in" (as per their score) wish for those who are "in" to turn out crazy as once someone is eliminated they will move a spot; this is huge for those who want to become pilots as someone who has spot 80 can "luckily" get in if someone that was in 1st place has something wrong with him (remember they are looking for astronauts? having a limb 2.5 cm larger than the other gets you out).

The names of those who are successful  are released (internet) a month later. Everyone is to show up at their "school" on September 1st. 

The recruitment process is a very interesting process as you start bonding with others from day one. Everyone yells at you and orders you around as they are trying to weed out as many participants as possible( many realize it is not for them). You are always observed ( is he helping others or is he selfish, is he a leader or a follower, etc). Although this is the easiest part( the real challenge is to graduate) it becomes a challenge for many. 

After everyone shows up at their school (Your new home for the next 4-8 years, depending on specialty) and after a few days of introduction to your new life, all the military schools ship out their "recruits" (at this point you lost all your hair)  to complete their Basic Military Training Course (CAMBI) in the HCM in Mexico City. This course lasts about three months. The amount of people who quit is high as an extreme amount of pressure is put into the recruits. You are no longer an individual but the member of a unit, there is no I but a WE and because of one everyone pays... 

The army puts a huge amount of effort(staff/resources) in this process in order to make it as efficient as possible.
    

     
_MOD edit: removed unused space_


----------



## Santini (22 Dec 2012)

The Navy has a similar process but for those who want to become Naval Officers (Naval Military College-HENM) the maximum age is reduced significantly to 18 years of age and the education requirement is secondary school; that is because the Naval Military College offers a six year program ( all officers must spend five years in the General Core and in their last year they will select a specialty [Naval Infantry, Pilots, etc] but only after they graduate they will complete their specialty. The Navy also has its own Engineer, Medical, Nurse schools ( max age 21).


In Mexico all officer school are post secondary institutions; you join after high school and you graduate with a degree in your field. It is extremely demanding as you are pretty much busy all the time ( between academics, military duties, sport activities, public service duties, seniour cadet demands,  etc). You live in your school for the duration of the program and activities take place from Monday (0500) to Saturday (1400), when you are "licensed" to leave until Sunday evening (2000);  that is of course if you did not earn an "arrest" during the week (not polished, late, uniform not worn properly and anything else that is not worthy of military standards) or you are part of the unit commonly called "the egg" ( those you are not doing well academically are forced to stay to study). That is not mentioning the "extra curricular" activities that the senior cadets have designated for you (late hours of the night: running, preparing uniforms and various subtle "character demanding activities"). Realistically, Jr cadets sleep 2-3 hours during the night ( and every minute they can during the day- "ohh 5 minutes before xxx time for a nap". For reasons that I will explain later the first year is the toughest as it demands a huge "will" to continue.


In the armed forces the moment you graduate from a military academy you take on debt with the nation, you will have to pay twice whatever the duration of your studies lasted ( i.e. pilot- four years, you must serve eight). The programs are made so that while you are getting your degree you are being professionally trained as a soldier. Cadets get a break twice a year ( a few days in Christmas and a few weeks in the summer).

The University of the Army and Air Force (UDEFA)  has the following schools ( or colleges ):

As for the army, the Heroic Military College (Heroico Colegio Militar - HCM)- All programs last three years (used to be four) and officers graduate with BAs. The first year you train  in the common core and the last two are in the field of their choice which is divided into "arms" and "services"

As a parenthesis: Arms are all those trades in the MAF which are combat related (Infantry, Pilots, Artillery) and services are all those trades which are meant to support the arm trades (Doctors, Admin, Air Traffic Controllers, Mechanics etc.) An "arms" officer will have a higher authority over the services( in command decisions); ie During operations a newly graduated Doctor (Major) cannot order around a Pilot (Captain); if the captain is the highest ranking "arms" officer he will be in command and control of the situation regardless if there are four Lt Colonels (medics) in the room. That does not mean that during the performance of their routine duties the captain can disregard the higher ranking officers (despite being a service); hierarchy much be respected.

Back to the HCM     

The arms are made up of the Infantry, Cavalry, Artillery, Armored and Combat Engineers. The services include Administration and "quartermasters" (not sure if that makes sense?) Officers graduate as "Sub-Lts" and are later commissioned through the Mexican Republic.


----------



## Santini (24 Dec 2012)

First of all...

Merry Christmas  


I would like to apologize for some misspelled words/ funny sounding sentences on my posts; speaking Spanish in a very professional way sometimes get in the way of my writing skills (I still make the mistake of trying to write things as they would sound in Spanish :facepalm I might accidentally skip punctuation,  conjunctions, prepositions and other grammar basics (s 's)when typing fast ( I think I write them but when I notice it is too late unfortunately there is only a 24hr edit gap) I am trying, but practice makes it better.

Because there is so much information I am trying to share, some things might not be in sequence. I could go on about a specific topic and I could also get sidetracked really easy. If there is something anyone would want me to clarify please ask away. Emails have worked too.

Moving on...

Parenthesis

By "arrest" I mean:

Any time there is a situation that requires "disciplinary action" (this goes for all members of the armed forces) you may be required to "pay" as a consequence. The way it works is simple; the member is "confined" to their unit for a x amount of days(24 hrs); minimum 1 and  maximum 15( never heard of anyone getting full time). Everything from improper use of uniform to anything you can think of (unless its court martial material). While you are arrested of course you obtain additional duties, but you are pretty much free to do anything you want ( as long as everything is done) but you cannot leave the premises( you can watch movies, sleep, study, whatever you can think of). 

Pay is not affected and there is no physical punishment (cadets watch out- get ready to run all weekend)  but you obtain demerit points- which will affect you greatly in your promotion. NOBODY wants to be "arrested" and most time "because of one, everyone pays" ie. if a soldier loses a document that slows down an admin process the CO will probably arrest the officer in charge of that area so the officer will probably arrest the soldier(s) involved. The idea is to keep thing flowing immaculately. 

Because the military is a 24/7 job ( everyone shows up every single day [Sat mid day, Sunday only for the morning role call]) nobody wants to spend more time (personal time) than they have to. One can receive multiple "arrest orders" for the same incident ( 1 day each - total 3 days) and because getting promoted its a challenging process (stupid one may say-lots of tests, time, etc and no one is guaranteed a promotion- I will need a parenthesis for this as well LOL) people make an effort in being "extra" efficient.

Cadets-----Well "different rules" apply to them(not really). Because they are not officers, their arrest consists of "extra annoying" duties( part of the rituals/traditions). Instead of being allowed to leave the premises on the weekend (Saturday after the role call of 1400 until Sunday's role call of 2000 hrs) they have to stay and "guard" the facilities( plus if any arrested officers/ duty officers). They will have to complete all kinds of "ingenious" ideas that mostly depend on the officer in charge, some officers have lots of fun with it and can be very funny (give very ridiculous tasks that are challenging, exhausting, require a huge amount of team effort, and annoying) and some officers can be very anal ( clean, run, exercise, etc.) some officers can be very relaxed; the fate of the cadets is basically determined by the officer in charge. 

ie. some officers can make the cadets fully dress up in full gear and make each one of them pick up 1000 pebbles( there will be 1000 or else everyone will have to re do the "exercise") under the heat. Other will make sure their drill is flawless. Others may make them memorize some manual.... Some do things that are a complete waste of time and other do things that can be beneficial (depends on the personality) the idea is to discourage the cadets from being "arrested" again.

 Those in the "egg" have it worse, they are those who are not putting the effort in their studies( 60% minimum passing grade). While those arrested for other reasons will eventually get a break, those in the "egg" won't; that is until it is turn for the sr. cadets to make a living hell out of the the jr. ones)

Just as "nice to know"- In Spanish(slang) someone who is lazy is referred to as "guevon" (big eggs) so the unit is unofficially named "egg" for those with big eggs. 

There are also rewards for being a stellar student (extra night off during the week, etc).

A cadet can only accumulate x amount of demerit points before they are kicked out of the school. 

Among officers arrests are a last resort tool (unless if a big f**k up, or you really pissed someone off) and usually a verbal warning will fix the problem. Other than with the cadets (who are basically expected to be "perfect" always) Sr. officers don't mind the little things and only worry about the results ( of coruse there is always someone who micromanages).

I think this should cover "arrests"


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2012)

Santini said:
			
		

> I would like to apologize for some misspelled words/ funny sounding sentences on my posts; speaking Spanish in a very professional way sometimes get in the way of my writing skills (I still make the mistake of trying to write things as they would sound in Spanish :facepalm I might accidentally skip punctuation,  conjunctions, prepositions and other grammar basics (s 's)when typing fast ( I think I write them but when I notice it is too late unfortunately there is only a 24hr edit gap) I am trying, but practice makes it better.



Welcome, and no need to apologize for your mistakes here. I'm sure that most will over look the issues and understand that English is not your first language. In fact, you write better than some I've seen who's first language is English. Keep practicing and improving.

One suggestion to help you make edits easier, do up your longer detailed posts in a word processing program like MS Word, leave it for a day or so, go back and reread and make any changes you'd like to make. Then you can copy and paste it into the forum posting box.


----------



## Santini (27 Dec 2012)

Thank you for your contribution Cupper, I will try the word editor suggestion…

A brief parenthesis- The term “Heroic” is obtained by a unit (school, regiment, etc.) who "loses" members while defending the national sovereignty against an invading force; The only two schools that have obtained this title are: The Heroic Military College (HCM- During the US invasion/attack to the Chapultepec Castle [military college at the time] in 1847) and the Heroic Naval Military School (HENM- During the US invasion of 1914 of the coast of Veracruz [main port/location of school]). 

Back to the schools that make up the UDEFA…

The _Air College_ (CA- Colegio delAire) is the college that “creates” all Air Force officers. It is divided into several sub-schools:

-The “_Aviation Military School_” (EMA-Escuela Militar de Aviacion) is where pilots are trained(High school required.). 

-The “_Air Force Specialist Military School_” (EMEFA-Escuela Militar de Especialistas de Fuerza Aerea) is where Air traffic controllers, Aerologists and Meteorologist are trained.(Secondary school required.)

-The “_Maintenance and Provision Military School_ “(EMMA-Escuela Militar de Mantenimiento y Abastecimiento) is where specialist in aviation maintenance, avionics, air supply and air weapons materials are trained(secondary school required.).

There are a few other schools (for regular soldiers) in the Air Force but because they are not officer schools(degrees) they lay in a different category (regular soldier schools).

The _Military School of Engineers_ (EMI- Escuela Militar de Ingenieros) “creates” the engineers for the army. Its officers can graduate as: Military Construction Engineers, Military Industrial Engineers( in their different specialties in Mechanical, Electrical and Chemical),  Military Communications and Electronics Engineers and Military Computer and Information Engineers.


----------



## Santini (28 Dec 2012)

Greetings,
Just as a disclaimer – If my posts sound too “officer related” it is only because it is what I am most familiar with. NCMs are the backbone of the army and without them officers would not have any troop to command hence there would be no army. I know there is no need for this disclaimer as most of you are professional soldiers and know this, but I felt the need to mention that the importance of the NCMs does not go unnoted. 

The _Military Medic School_ (EMM-Escuela Medico Militar) is where army doctors graduate from (yup straight out of high school).

The _Military School for Health Officers _(EMGS-Escuela Militar de Oficiales de Sanidad) is the school that trains male nurses for the army (High school required). 

The _Military School for Nurses_ (EME- Escuela Militar de Enfermeras) is where female nurses are made (High school required).

The _Odontology Military School_ (EMO- Escuela Militar de Odontologia) is where dentist are made (high school required).

The _Transmissions Military School_( EMT-Escuela Militar de Transmisiones)  is where all communication officers are trained(High school required or  Transmission Sgts).

The _Materials of War Military School_ (EMMG-Escuela Militar de Materiales de Guerra) is where Officers and NCMs are trained in military production (The army builds everything-vehicles, weapons, housing components, food [they even have farms], clothing, etc.). The minimum requirement is secondary school.

The _Military School of Classes of Arms_ (bear with me; remember “arms” and “services”? EMCA-Escuela Militar de Clases de Armas) is exclusive to ALL “arms” Corporals as they get trained to be Sgts (1st and 2nd) in the different branches of the army (Infantry, Airborne [Infantry and Paratroopers are different], Engineers, etc.). No civilians are admitted and applicants must have at least one year as corporals. Graduates can later apply to the EMMG to graduate as officers.  

The _Military School of “Classes” of Transmission_ (EMCT-Escuela Militar de Clases de Transmisiones) is the school designed to train “service” Sergeants in the Trasmission’s field. Only Corporals can apply.

The _Military School of Troops Specialist of Air Force_ (EMTEFA-Escuela Militar de Tropas Especialistas en FA) is where Corporals are trained as specialist in aviation maintenance, avionics, air supply and air weapons materials. 

Officer schools (post-grad):

These are exclusive to military personnel (with a few exceptions).

The _Superior War School_ (ESG-Escuela Superior de Guerra) is a leadership school designed to train officers in the scientific, humanistic and technological developments of the armed forces. It basically prepares them for staffing positions (Commanders, advisers, etc.). Depending on your trade you either complete the “General Staff Course” (Army trades) or the “Air Staff Course” (AF trades).  It is a _must_ if you want to continue progressing through the military ranks (of course there are exceptions to the rule, but it helps big time). Officers obtain a BA as Bachelors in Military Administration after their graduation (three years). The minimum rank to apply is LT. The graduates wear “feathers” on their sleeves and “command cords”. 

The National Defense College (CDN- Colegio de Defensa Nacional) is where senior officers (Lt. Cor. As minimum) obtain a “masters” in matters of national defense.  As a requirement you must have graduated from the ESG and have commanded an operational unit. A few civilians (in roles of national security) may be accepted.

The Military School for Health Officers (EMGS-Escuela Militar de Graduados de Sanidad) is where officers (doctors, nurses) can specialize (neuro, cardio, etc.) 

There are a total of 42 schools that make up the UDEFA but for the most part they are all within the ones mentioned above(ie. Aerotactical Aplication Military School [Mexican Top Gun LOL] etc..) . I will cover more in depth the main ones; HCM, EMA, ESG but if anyone is interested in knowing more about a specific one please let me know.


----------



## Santini (30 Dec 2012)

Greetings Everyone,

Thank you for continuing your interest.Time for some visuals(so its not too boring). Although it is not the right time (sequence) I have decided to share with you a few TV spots that are played on Mexican television( besides I can't from work, same with pictures); these spots are designed to bring in the "people" closer to their army. Mexicans are proud of their army, not necessarily because of their fighting force but because what it means to be a soldier in a country like Mexico. Like in any country in the world, you will never be rich from serving in the lines of the Armed Forces (hence why some traitors turn into the "dark side"-huge topic); these people do their job out of true love for their country and its citizens. No one that is not convinced endures what these guys do ( the ones that don't, quit). As you wil be able to tell these TV spots are very PR oriented. As a personal opinion I like them very much as for those of us that have seen what it takes to be a soldier, they are very inspirational. 

Most of them are captioned. I will translate what is said in each spot.


In the last few years, the armed forces have started referring to themselves as "The Great Force of Mexico"; this name makes reference to the PEOPLE of Mexico and how they are always ready for its citizens. The newer spots will say at the end something like: "For you(each individual).. the great force of Mexico... federal government".

"The true strength of the Army"

" The true strength of the army, its not in the uniforms and medals. It is (the strength) that Ana, Luis, Pedro and every Mexican can sleep in peace, with the assurance  that while they rest,there is a group of men and women that take care, day an night, of the most important thing in their country: Its people. Mexican Army and Air Force, the great force of Mexico. A safe Mexico is a strong Mexico. Federal Government."  Personally this spot is hard to digest because of the current "civil war" state that Mexico is facing. I know they try and it is very sad that they are experiencing those times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxGYnBEV6VQ


"Thank you"/ " Always close to you"

These two spots are basically the same and they are for the people to the people( what?). The "thank you" goes go to all Mexicans as these are the ones that make up the armed forces, also without the support of the people the job would be much harder.

"Thank you"                                                                                    "Always close to you"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yejSzOQRwo0                    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wMgm1xC2s


"United we are the Great Force of Mexico"

" You are asking what are we made of? (February 10th -Day of the Air Force, February 19th- Day of the Army) We are made of a spirit that doesn't get tired; we are make of a mixture of passion and commitment; we are made by the strength of our families that wait at home and of all the families across Mexico. We are made of bravery and courage.Together we are the Great Force of Mexico. With the protection of the Army and Air force, we plant the seed (bear with me) for a safe Mexico for you and your family. Live better. Federal Government."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cXa2BGJ3CI0&feature=endscreen

"The strenght of the family"

"Today is a very special day, its my son's birthday, everyone is ready to celebrate it. I also have to continue preparing, but to continue serving my country. Since childhood I enjoyed helping others; that's why I must continue training;  to be even better (helping). In the Army I have learn to do everything that is in my reach, so that no one or nothing jeopardized your safety or that of your family. I have learned that in order to be able to look straight (no shame- not sure how to translate) one must be "straight"(honorable) and be respectful because there is nothing like the satisfaction of "accomplished duty". Because we are also parents, sons, brothers and friends, we do everything that is possible to take care of you and your family, because it is also our family. In the Army and Air Force men and women work for your safety. A safe Mexico is a strong Mexico. Federal Goverment."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBNdd0i9AVU


" We are here to protect you and Mexico"

"The worst storm was pouring down, there was a trapped kid, everything was so intense ( kid yelling, mom!! mom!!) At the end I was able to rescue him. I am here to protect you and Mexico. We are proud of you (Mexicans)." This spot is basically showing the DN-III operations (natural disaster) which I will elaborate more in the future.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=1T9luvNkZu4&feature=endscreen

"The Great Force of Mexico- Secretariat of the Navy"

" I said goodbye to you with a kiss, your eyes begged 'please come back soon dad'. Her eyes begged ' please bring bring my dad home' she had not heard form him in several days. We never surrender. After an intense search we finally found them. At the end we were able to save him. As a gesture of gratitude she gave me her heart, I give you mine and to Mexico. We are proud of you (people to navy)."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=nYfaiIIu1L8


 This should be okay for now... Cheers, and I wish everyone a happy new year full of success!


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Dec 2012)

Santini: this is good reading, thank you. I've just started to do some work with the signals people in the Infantería de Marina. Very professional group to work with, quite tactical and adaptive.


----------



## Santini (31 Dec 2012)

Whiskey, PM inbound. Thank you for voicing your experiences.

How about some more videos? Here is the link to the "official" SEDENA you tube channel; if anyone wants to know what is said in a particular video please let me know I will gladly try to translate or explain the video. This channel is a nice way of keeping the people "close" to the armed forces. There is a lot of information and I will be using some videos later on (anthems, marches, informative capsules, etc.).  

http://www.youtube.com/user/SedenaEjtoYFam/videos?view=0 


Here are some more videos that I thought were worth sharing:

" The Great Force of Mexico"

Video starts with soldiers calling names ("For Nacho [nickname for Ignacio}, for Vicky, etc) " The true strength of our army, lies in its people; that's why day by day we make an effort for every Mexican that wishes for a better country; for the Mexico that we all wish for... Mexican Army and Air Force, the great force of Mexico."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfuxNF6P20Q

" We are always by your side"

" In the Mexican Army and Air Force we train every day in order to complete our missions; so we can be by your side in the air and land, every time you need us. In the Army and Air Force we "act" for you! Live better, federal government." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOnHGv7XBSA  

" Our strength is you"

" To talk about the army and air force, is to talk about a great force; but not a physical force; a force that goes beyond weapons; that force its in the people; that strength lives in every single one of them. It is a great force that pushes them to continue moving forward; and that force its you. Its the great force that moves us to defend Mexicans; its the force that allows us to trade our lives for someone without knowing their name. The sum of all forces.. is the one that makes everything possible; THE ONE THAT MAKES A GREAT FORCE!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLLtXnDtCYw

" The Mexican families:commitment of the Army and Air Force" 

" This is Ricardo Huerta, Commandant of an Army unit, expert in first aid and explosives; but before anything he is a parent, just like you; and that is the strength that moves him to work hard for a better life; for his family and every family of this country. Mexican Army and Air Force; the great force of Mexico. A safe Mexico is a strong Mexico. Federal Government."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al0GRnOJgGQ

"Thank you"(people) - Mexican Navy (NICE)

Navy officer, cadets, Cuauhtemoc "school ship" (Sr. Cadets [6th year] get to travel on it around before graduation- very elegant ship)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkDKwtPiaNM

"Values"

"What is love to the homeland? Give your life, before surrendering. What is love to the homeland? Knowing that your Honor, is stronger than your enemies. Its not the strength what makes them different, its their love for the homeland. Only they have the courage to do it right today; to do it right tomorrow; that is their destiny: Love for the homeland..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xivBjn2OXk

" Recruiting Spot for 2012"

" The Mexican Army and Air Force, bring you the opportunity to study in the University of the Army and Air Force; if you have completed secondary school, high school you can study: Military Sciences, Aviation, Medicine, War Materials, Transmissions. For more information go to the closest facility to your home. With education we plant the seed for a more secure Mexico, for you and your family. Live better. Federal Government." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p--tI_emQBU

"Meet your Army"

Honor, is the most noble stimulus of the military values; it represents respect to oneself; the exercise of the virtue, duty and rectitude. Honor, indicates what we should do, but above everything what we must avoid. We make the decision of joining the Army; as military men (funky translation) we know there is no margin for error during our service; We forge daily our character; We live under a code of Honor; We know how to defend Mexicans and how to help them when they need it the most. We are the Mexican Army; our days begin in the darkness (early); our road demands for us to become better everyday; reach our limit; overcome tiredness and forget pain. Every day that goes by we achieve to discipline our mind and body; around one objective: to forge the necessary character to fulfill the commitment that we have with Mexico. With time we understand that the strength of the army lies in its interior, in the sum of every one of its members; we are like a great chain that find its strength in the union of every link. The rank or activity(trade) does not matter because in the end we are all united by the same spirit. If there is something we learn in the army: its the valor that it takes to be part of it; where every one of us has a place and its respected simply because of that. Loyalty cannot be bought and its definitely not for sale. Honor lives in our hearts and it gives reason to every step that we take; as we know the road that we chose is filled with challenges. The path of righteousness, is a noble path that provides us with many satisfactions but it is also a dangerous one. The echo of the fulfillment of our duty will reach our families even if we are no longer with them. In our commemoration there will be the day we decided to join the Mexican Army. Our exploits will be present in our  commemoration. Our sour drinks(sacrifices) will be present in our commemoration as well as our acts soaked in Honor. They will be in everybody's memory and they will be in the memory of Mexico." ( that last part was hard to translate, so bear with me) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DlzitUB1_E

  

If it sounds "funky" its mostly because I tried to translate without changing too much wording (it would take away it I tried to make it sound nice in English[if that makes any sense]).


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Dec 2012)

Great videos Santini.  Thanks enjoyed them very much.


----------

